# HELP!!! got zinsser 1-2-3 primer in eyes!



## angypink (Nov 13, 2011)

I got some of it inside my eye but even though i flushed it, i think i waited a little too long.. Am i going to go blind? has this ever happened to any of you?
The can says to avoid eyes and that it contains and ingredient known by the sate of california to cause cancer


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Go blind? Most likely not. How long did you wait to flush it out?

DM


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

As a twenty five or so year pro in the trade, I couldn't even to begin to tell you the variety and quantity of solvents and paints I've gotten in my eyes, from bleach to paint thinner, and probably every paint I use. It's a fairly regular occurrence. While I wouldn't take my words as a medical opinion, I can state with a fair amount of certainty that you'll feel discomfort for a period, it will go away, and you'll be fine. BTW, besides eye medications/solutions, what is good to put in your eyes? Your eyes have suffered more exposure to chemicals just from the air than what you received with your dose. Were they okay prior?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Ditto to JS- Goes with the territory, and that territory is usually painting ceilings.
I had a nephew who thought he had an eye disease playing sports. Evidently he never had sweat in his eyes before. That made me laugh. Was kind of a sad laugh though..


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

As posted you will be fine,I once got paint REMOVER in my eye( with contact lenses) at it turned out fine.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Obviously if anything develops and your are not fine, get to a doctor and let him know what you came in contact with sooner rather than later. I was seeing eye dog for my Mom for a long time. She went legally blind for completely different reasons but underlying all is she thought things would get better and saw somebody too late. 

I am nit picky but if you haven't had an eye exam in awhile, this gives you an excuse if you are at all worried.

Like the others I have had all sorts of paint and solvents and even habenero pepper oils in my eyes by accident. For me at has led to the need for continuous bi-focals. It is the only possible cause I can think of because I refuse to admit aging.


----------



## rock16 (May 14, 2010)

The manufacturer provides a MSDS you should look there for health concerns. http://modernmasters.com/images/documents/msds/Bulls_eye_1-2-3_by_Zinsser_MSDS.pdf
This is the MSDS for 1 2 3


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> Ditto to JS- Goes with the territory, and that territory is usually painting ceilings.
> I had a nephew who thought he had an eye disease playing sports. Evidently he never had sweat in his eyes before. That made me laugh. Was kind of a sad laugh though..


I share both your sentiments, it's funny and sad. I read that the overwhelming majority of boys graduating high school have never held a hammer in their hand. What? You never built a fort? We don't make 'em
like we use to.

On another note, my stepmother was opening a tube of crazy glue. She didn't realize, as she was sticking the pin in to puncture it, and looking straight at the tip, that she was pressing the tube as well. Well, you know where this story's going. She shot the stuff right into and on to her eyeball. Reactively, she closed her eye, and it remained closed, glued shut, until the ER pried it open. Only people who could open my stepmother's eyes. :laughing: She's fine. As delicate as it might seem, the eye is a pretty tough, resilient organ.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Is there anything, anything at all, that DOESN'T cause cancer in the state of California?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

poppameth said:


> Is there anything, anything at all, that DOESN'T cause cancer in the state of California?


ME! ....but only because I don't live there.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

poppameth said:


> Is there anything, anything at all, that DOESN'T cause cancer in the state of California?


The Kardashians have not yet proven to be cancerous. However, if it will get them and the Jenners in the news... :whistling2:


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm just glad I don't live in California. People out there must be more susceptible to cancer in general since it's only in California that you can get it so easily.


----------

